# Website C&C Please!



## Zorac (Nov 8, 2008)

My page has been a couple months in the making, With exception to the lytebox plugin, and a couple java snippets from example code, the php was written all by me.

This was what I was going for:
-Simple and clean, no overly complicated flash, as I did want a simple page, and flash is beyond my abilities.
-Event pages generated on the fly with some basic options, all i have to do is upload the pictures, and the php code takes care of the rest.
-Works with java disabled.  Alot of people (or maybe just us geeks!) brows with java disabled (firefox with the no script plugin in my case).  It does work with java disable, but it is a bit rough around the edges in this regard.

the url is:  http://yellowobsession.com

thanks!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Nov 12, 2008)

Not a bad site, good work writing your own code!


----------

